# Solar fence charger



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Thinking about getting a Gallagher s22 fence charger. Does anyone have any experience with this solar unit


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I don't know about that particular one, but we had one back in the early 90s that would set ya on your ass if you weren't careful. Hopefully they haven't cheapened them up like they have everything else....


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Never used a Gallagher but have 3 ParMak 12 volt Solars that do a good job for me.Also a Mark 5 AC .Want to upgrade to an SE 5 some day but this one will put 8 to 9 thousand volts through the wire when it's clean and not shorted.

I've heard good things about AC powered Gallagher but mine do a good job for my place.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

I might add the one you are looking at is a 6 volt.Depending on how much you are fencing and the expected grass and weed load,you may want to look at something bigger.In my opinion,it's better to have more charger than you need than not enough.

If the S22 meets your needs,Jeffers has them for sale online for 149.99.

If you a re using a lot of electric fence,I recommend taking a look at Gallagher's fault finder.I splurged on one for about 100.00 but it's helps find problems and gets a good read on fence performance.I bought my cousin a digital volt meter by Gallagher for about 60.00.


----------

